# Trying to make my girlfriend a fan og w40k



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

as the title above says, i'm trying to make my girlfriend a fan of 40k. She's read Last Church (from Tales of Heresy) because she's an atheist, but she doesn't really go for action adventure stuff that much. She does however enjoy dystopian novels like 1984, A Brave New World and Fahrenheit 451. Could y'all help me out by recommending 40k books that are more dystopian society-ish and less action adventure?

Edit: could on of the moderators change the "og" in the title to: of?


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Just about all the 40k I've read is action/adventure. Keep in mind "there is only war..."

I think the Uplifting Primer gives you a good idea of society from an Imperial Guardsman's perspective.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Try some of the Necromunda novels: Outlander is very good but they are all good depictions of living in a decaying tower block,


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

The whole beginning to the Nightbringer novel (following the Ultramarines) is basically one big Dystopia. I imagine anything following the inquisition or arbites should be in that vein.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

If your trying to 'Make' her a fan then you've already failed the more you push something on someone the more they will turn away from it.

But back on topic. 
Have you tried any of the novel's with lots of short story's,
I would recommend (linky) *Fear The Alien* there's a short story in there called Mistress Baeda's Gift which is a real good one,
Or if you can get hold of a copy get (linky) *Tales From The Dark millenium* it also has a few good ones in.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> If your trying to 'Make' her a fan then you've already failed the more you push something on someone the more they will turn away from it.


I'm not pushing it on her, i just told her about the dystopian edge to it, which she likes, and am now trying to find books that encapsulate that. And believe you me, nothing can be forced on that woman. I've been trying to get her to make me a sandwich since we started dating and several months later i am still hungry.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I wasn't having a dig mate



Worldkiller said:


> i just told her about the dystopian edge to it, which she likes,


Then she should love the two books I recommended.


EDIT: I have a copy of Tales from the Dark Millennium that's been knocking around in the draw, PM me if you want it


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

I feel there's a lot more to the Eisenhorn trilogy than simple action and war. Indeed, there's pretty significant character development and concept exploration. 

I'd recommend that for an initial read and a general introduction to the 40k universe.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> I wasn't having a dig mate
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have a copy of Tales from the Dark Millennium that's been knocking around in the draw, PM me if you want it


No i know, and i'll think about the offer, thanks.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Honestly the best possible intro is to have her read the fluff section of the BRB and codices.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Make her to read Eisenhorn, or try Draco series. I dont think she is into bang-bang marine novels.


----------

